# Asked a guy out on a date.



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yup, I asked a guy out on a date, but it's over the phone. Still, better than nothing, right? I'm pretty excited and so is he. The date is on November 25. :banana


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations. Have fun.


----------



## dric1007 (Nov 8, 2007)

Woohoo  Have fun!


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

congratulations! have fun on your date


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## jay_walking (Sep 20, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome! Have fun on your date by keeping your anxiety at home!!


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Way to go! :banana :boogie :banana :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:banana <-- I bet you feel like this guy =)


----------



## luciano (Jun 3, 2004)

congrats. Have a good time. I think more females should ask guys out. A guy can dream can't he?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats deadrun! I hope it turns out well!

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Ooooo, that's cool.


----------



## house (Apr 7, 2004)

good luck, however it goes be proud you had the courage to ask in the first place.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

deadrun said:


> Yup, I asked a guy out on a date, but it's over the phone. Still, better than nothing, right? I'm pretty excited and so is he. The date is on November 25. :banana


I really am pathetic. If an sa girl can go against the cultural pressures and ask a guy out... Geez that proves I really have no excuse. Great work!!!! :banana :clap


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Seriously, you've got balls, girl. 

Hmm. :con


----------

